# What howler to get



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

*Which howler?*​
Knight & Hale Heckl'n Howler18.33%Primos Hot Dog433.33%Primos Mini-Mag18.33%Dan Thompson (one of the three, probably the higher pitched one)650.00%


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

O.K. I desperatley need a new howler, and I have narrowed it down to a few. Wich would you get. Any others that you like, go ahead and post up.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

How come you didnt include the Song Dog?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess I'm not familiar with that call, whats the story with it?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> How come you didnt include the Song Dog?


That is what I was going to say.

The Cri'R'Call Song Dog is the Howler I use the most.

Larry


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll look into it a little more. How's the volume on it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

i recently purchased a Johnny Stewart Song Dog. Seems really close to the Crit'r call. After changing the reed, took the clear out and put the white one in. I like it, it's easy to use. Haven't called any coyotes yet.

My Dan Thompson Red Desert is easy to use, but several people here have told me too only use if I'm trying to call an old male.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Volume is awsome with the song dog. It's the only howler I use. I frikkin love'm.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Are they pretty easy to use? I see they come with different reeds. Do you have to change them to get them to make the different sounds or does one reed do it all. You guys have me interested. Got to looking at one already.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

how much does the dog song cost and where can i get one?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> how much does the dog song cost and where can i get one?


I was just looking, and they are around 20. Go to allpredatorcalls.com They have great prices and a bunch of calls.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks how long will it take to ship you think?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

varmit b gone said:


> Are they pretty easy to use? I see they come with different reeds. Do you have to change them to get them to make the different sounds or does one reed do it all. You guys have me interested. Got to looking at one already.


I was just gonna ask all the song dog users if theyve ever played with the different reeds?

I actually carry two with two different reeds so I can throw em a "change-up" if needed. Amazing how different reed thicknesses or reed materials can sound.

I dont recommend the brown reed though, you about blow a lung tooting with that reed.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

also i was watching some coyote videos and saw one that could do a lot. it is called the tally-ho is that any good of a call?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> also i was watching some coyote videos and saw one that could do a lot. it is called the tally-ho is that any good of a call?


Ive got three of em. Cheap but effective. I think their $5.

Only really use em on windy days as their a bit louder. They take alot of air and I dont like that. Their what I call a "reallllllllllly raspy old jackrabbit". I get a headache blowing one to long.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

the dude on this video can do pup howls, little rabbit distress, jack rabbit distress, fawn call, and more.... is the song dog a lot better?


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

nosib said:


> thanks how long will it take to ship you think?


I've never ordered anything there, but I'd guess a week.

I know that they are very new, but what is your guys' take on those new Knight and Hale Calls, those closed reed red and black ones called Hecklin Howler and BT Prey Blaster. They say they are very loud and realistic. Has anyone tried/heard them.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i heard closed reed ones arent the best... but i could be wrong


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Closed reeds will tend to freeze up in cold weather. Ive had open reeds freeze up, but as its open, you can just pop the reed free, or pop it in your mouth and thaw it out.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

dog song vs tally-ho which is more versitile? and are either sold at scheels or sportsmans warehouse?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> dog song vs tally-ho which is more versitile? and are either sold at scheels or sportsmans warehouse?


Get em both!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I like my closed reed rabbit, but do the closed reed howlers sound okay?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol k is there any local stores in fargo i could go and get them?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I didn't vote for any of the above. I use my Crit R Call Song Dog or Magnum most of the time.

varmint b gone: you mean Brad hasn't told you about the Crit R Calls yet? Geez he must not trust you yet! :wink:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

nosib said:


> lol k is there any local stores in fargo i could go and get them?


Sportsman warehouse is the only place ive seen that carries crit-r-calls.

Cabelas has the tally-ho.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

fallguy what calls would you recomend and can i get them at sportsmans warehouse or even scheels?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

All the calls are basically going to work. It's picking ones you are comfortable with. Because of tat, you may have to buy several to find teh ones you want to use. Personally I like the Crit R Calls and Verminator ones. Sportsmans warehouse has the best selection.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Fallguy said:


> varmint b gone: you mean Brad hasn't told you about the Crit R Calls yet? Geez he must not trust you yet! :wink:


Must not. :lol: I don't know, I was plannin on askin him here asap too.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

k thanks fallguy thats what i was lookin for. which calls would you say i should look at when i get there. i got dog song and tally-ho so far


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

If you already have those you are sitting pretty good. I would maybe get another howler maybe one that can be blown deeper. Red Desert is pretty good. And maybe another distress. Something more timid like a Tweety or Crit R Call PeeWee.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I already have a Quaker Boy pup howler that works okay. It is fairly high pitched, so if I got the Red desert where it is supposedly a little deeper, would that be a better suited combo? Thanks to everyone for their advice so far and in the future.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

so i will be looking for a red desert, tally-ho, and a dog song tomorow at sportsmans wearhouse. thanks fallguy.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

As I was looking at calls, I saw those Primos regulator calls, and they say they are totally freeze proof. They are very inexpensive, like 5. Are they any good?


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got the song dog from critrcall. IMO it's easier to blow and sounds better than the hot dog or even the RDH. It gets my vote (if it was on the list)


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

I've been using a Johnny Stewart Mac Daddy howler with great success. It has a thumb lever that lets you change pitch during the blow. For folks like me who don't get a lot of ractice time on mouth calling, (the wife and neighbors complain) it makes things easier. I use a Tally Ho a lot too and get a good variety out of them.
I try to finish with lip squeaking or use the Faulk's squeaker.
Can't wait to get out!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies! :beer: The song dog sounds like a good call, as do the others, but I have decided to go with a Dan Thompson, either the Sweetwater or the Wind River. The Sweetwater is just like the Red Desert only with a little higher pitch. The Wind River is a tad bit shorter and has the highest pitch of the three howlers he has out. Now which do you guys think would be the one to go with? I also like how you can send them back to him to have them re-tuned.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i went to sportsmans wearhouse and got a song dog jr. is there any difference between the songdog jr and the reguar one?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

nosib said:


> i went to sportsmans wearhouse and got a song dog jr. is there any difference between the songdog jr and the reguar one?


Same exact call body and air channel size, etc, etc. The only difference is you don't get the extension tubes with the Jr. I don't use them anyway so the Jr. for me is the same as the Song Dog.

Also with the regular song dog you get a 60 page booklet on calling, predator sounds, and other tips. That is useful and a good read.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

darnit i need that booklet lol it came with a book but forgot to take it outa my car i am going to check that out.


----------

